# Diesen Donnerstag am Tiergarten???



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

Aus gegebenen Anlass:



> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Würd ich vorschlagen am Donnerstag um 18.00 am Tiergarten zu biken und über den Anton-Leidinger Richtung "Röthenbachklamm" durchzuschlagen...

Meinungen, Anregungen, Beschwerden...


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

Da das meine Anregung war bin ich natürlich dabei.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (10. Juni 2003)

... Tiergarten bin ich dabei.

Meinung: Tiergarten  wär super. 

Anregung: Parallel zum "blau-Strich" gibt es einen sehr netten "Achterbahn-trail" 

Beschwerden: keine

Wann steht es fest wo wir fahren ? 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *... Tiergarten bin ich dabei.
> 
> Meinung: Tiergarten  wär super.  *



is OK



> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *.
> Anregung: Parallel zum "blau-Strich" gibt es einen sehr netten "Achterbahn-trail"
> *



hast DU irgendwelch Problme mim "Anton-Leidinger"???



> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *
> 
> Beschwerden: keine
> *



so is brav...



> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *
> Wann steht es fest wo wir fahren ?
> 
> ...



Demnächst in diesem Theater....


Alex/Alti


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

@Tobi&Alti
Ich würde schon soviel Schlange wie möglich fahren (+das neuendeckte Stück). Drum den AL als Zubringer zur Röthenbachklamm nehmen.

Die Achterbahntrails am Tiergarten könnten wir mal an einen extra Tiergarten-Termin unter die Stollen nehmen.

Um 21:22 Uhr geht die Sonne unter. Die Zeit werden wir brauchen wenn die Fürther per Bike anreisen und zurückbiken.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

Ich werd direkt mim Auto zum Tiergarten kommen, denn es ist für mich "Schwachsinn" um 17.00 vom NBG-Innenstadt nach Fürth und dann mim Bike zum Tiergarten...evtl. fahr ich aber am Donnerstag mim Bike in die Arbeit. un fahr dann mim Bike zum Tiergarten..kommt auf meine Termine an...


----------



## G-zero (10. Juni 2003)

... den AL als Zubringer. Die Schlange wartet ja.

Ich find die "Achterbahn-trails" nur genial. Dann muss ich am Berch in kein Fahrgeschäft mehr und hab somit mehr Geld für Bier. 
 
  

Extra Achterbahn Termin wär super

bis bald

Tobi


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Ich werd direkt mim Auto zum Tiergarten kommen, denn es ist für mich "Schwachsinn" um 17.00 vom NBG-Innenstadt nach Fürth und dann mim Bike zum Tiergarten*



Seh ich ein. Eventuell würde ich und mein Bike mit zurückfahren wenn's echt schon dunkeln sollte.


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

Am Donnerstag 12.06. um 18.00 am Haupteingang Tiergarten...

Grüße 

Alex

P.S. ich Informier den Mario und den Zorro per SMS...


----------



## Wenkman (10. Juni 2003)

Hi Jungs,

ich bin auch für Tiergarten und bin dabei. 

Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich per Auto oder Bike anreisen soll. Nachdem diesmal der Moritzberg nicht dabei ist, dürfte es nicht ganz so hart werden  (außerdem seit Samstag sind wir ja harte Sache gewohnt...Stimmts Tom?  )


Also wenn sich Mitfahrer finden, vielleicht Mario aus Wintersdorf oder du Tom, dann würd ich auf jeden Fall hinbiken..

Bis denne Ciao Marco


----------



## G-zero (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Am Donnerstag 12.06. um 18.00 am Haupteingang Tiergarten...
> *


*

Super ... ich bin dabei   

bis dann

Tobi
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. Juni 2003)

Muß absagen, ist mir zu spät, da wird dann alles zu knapp am Abend, sorry!!


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich bin auch für Tiergarten und bin dabei.
> ...



Hi Marco,
ich würd auf jeden Fall hinbiken und nur notfalls mit Alti zurückfahren. 
Uns kann nach letzten Samstag echt nix mehr schocken 
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Hi Marco,
> ...



Warnung: evtl. komm ich auch gleich mim Bike....



> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Uns kann nach letzten Samstag echt nix mehr schocken
> Gruß
> TOM *



tja, da seht Ihr mal wieder, wie gut Ihrs mit mir habt...


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> tja, da seht Ihr mal wieder, wie gut Ihrs mit mir habt...  *


----------



## Frazer (10. Juni 2003)

Tja,

ich glaube ihr müßt auch ohne mich als Vertreter der Disco-Glitter-Kantenklatscher-Fraktion die Trails unter die Stollen nehmen.

Habe zwar Urlaub, bin aber am Donnerstag mit meinen Kollegen im Biergarten... Abteilungsabend   

Sollte an etwaigen anderen Tagen was z'am gehn, hätt ich Zeit.

Viele Späße  

Volker


----------



## frank-lau (10. Juni 2003)

Lese bei euch schon längere Zeit mit. Komme aus Altdorf kann aber leider nicht am Do. Kleiner Tipp für die letzten km der Schlange: in Ungelstetten noch vorm Kaffee von der Klamm her links und gleich wieder rechts fahren, dann immer gerade bis Asphalt in Schotter übergeht. Im Wald zweigt dann rechts ein Pfad ab, den ihr euch dann nach kurzem bergauf runterstürzen könnt - aber aufpassen ihr kreuzt dabei nen Schotterweg, am Ende dann scharf links und..... weiter am Bach...
Also ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von frank-lau _
> *Lese bei euch schon längere Zeit mit. Komme aus Altdorf kann aber leider nicht am Do. Kleiner Tipp für die letzten km der Schlange: in Ungelstetten noch vorm Kaffee von der Klamm her links und gleich wieder rechts fahren, dann immer gerade bis Asphalt in Schotter übergeht. Im Wald zweigt dann rechts ein Pfad ab, den ihr euch dann nach kurzem bergauf runterstürzen könnt - aber aufpassen ihr kreuzt dabei nen Schotterweg, am Ende dann scharf links und..... weiter am Bach...
> Also ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß.  *


@frank_lau
Mal schaun ob wir den Weg finden. Hört sich für mich noch recht kryptisch an.
@all
Ich hab gestern die Schlange mal von vorne bis hinten abgelichtet. Hier der Link:
Die Schlange 
Gruß
TOM


----------



## frank-lau (10. Juni 2003)

Wie gesagt wenn ihr von brunn her kommt noch vorm Kaffe die Straße links und gleich wieder rechts

Wenn ihrs nicht findet ich zeigs euch gern mal


----------



## nils (10. Juni 2003)

Auch von meiner Seite keinerlei Beschwerden. Bin am Donnerstag am Tiergarten!


----------



## raikrue (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo allerseits,

wollte mich auch mal wieder (ab)melden. Da ich Donnerstags leider so gut wie nie Zeit hab, hoffe ich, daß sich für mich auch an einem WE mal die Gelegenheit bietet, die Schlange zu surfen. Bis denn...

Ich wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall schon mal Viel Spaß beim "Schlange surfen"!

Rainer


----------



## rieni (11. Juni 2003)

Hi Leutz
Klingt ziemlich Klasse eure geplante Dole
Will auch mit Schlangenlinie fahren.... (muss man sich dazu erst 15 Biers applizieren  oder geht des au so)

Ok, falls keine begründeten Einwände bestehen, schliess ich mich euch an
Do 18:00 Uhr Tiergartenhauptgatter


cu

Rieni


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Juni 2003)

Hey Leute,

hört sich sehr gut an, bin auch dabei!

CU


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rieni _
> *Hi Leutz
> Klingt ziemlich Klasse eure geplante Dole
> Will auch mit Schlangenlinie fahren.... (muss man sich dazu erst 15 Biers applizieren  oder geht des au so)
> *



Bin die Strecke bisher immer nüchtern gefahren, wäre aber mal nen Versuch wert...



> _Original geschrieben von rieni _
> *Ok, falls keine begründeten Einwände bestehen, schliess ich mich euch an
> Do 18:00 Uhr Tiergartenhauptgatter
> cu
> Rieni *



Keine Einwände. 

Je mehr Biker, desto lustiger. 

@Frankenbiker
Bist natürlich auch herzlich willkommen, aber nur wenn Du uns diesmal nicht so reistresst wie am Samstag 

Auf das die Trails voll werden.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (11. Juni 2003)

Meine Fox ist da...und ich hab heut keine Zeit - mal schauen, ob ich Morgen Fürher aus der Arbeit verschwind und mir das Ding noch schnell reinbastle....nachdem die Schlange meine Black auf dem Gewissen hat...könnt ich ja auch in Ihr die Fox "entjungfern"...

Grüße...
Und bis Morgen

Alex/Alti/Teilzeitschinder

@Frankenbiker
Find ich cool, daß Du kommst vielleicht kann ich mir noch ein paar Tricks zum schinden abkupfern.....


----------



## Eraserhead-de (11. Juni 2003)

Also, ich meld mich denn auch mal an für'n Tiergarten. Werde direkt von der Arbeit hinkommen so gegen halb Sex,und ehe ich ne halbe Stunde länger inne Arbeit rumhäng, fahr ich mich lieber schonmal ein bisschen warm.   Auffm Rückweg nach Fürth Hätt ich auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zu bieten,falls jemand nicht im Dunkeln zurückradeln will. (Je nachdem, wie lange die Tour dauern soll...    )

CU    Martin


----------



## Wenkman (11. Juni 2003)

Hi Tom, wie schauts aus, machen wir einen Treffpunkt für die Fürther ? zum Beispiel sowas 17.15 beim Klärwerk (Sportplatz bei Germania am Zebrastreifen oder so ?)

ciao marco


p.s. hat sich mario eigentlich mal gemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (11. Juni 2003)

Na, da hammer ja fast die Hersbrucker Truppe von Samstag wieder beieinander.. 

...plus noch einen zusätzlichen Schinder. Ich bin froh, dass ich diesmal den Heimvorteil auf meiner Seite hab (und die Strecke relativ flach ist )

@Wenkmann
Guter Plan dann kömmer ganz gemütlich zum Tiergarten radeln. Ob Alti mitkommt wird sich dann wohl morgen entscheiden.

Von Mario hab ich nichts gehört. Alti hat Ihm und Zorro ne SMS geschickt, soweit ich weiß.

Gute Nacht
TOM


----------



## Altitude (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *p.s. hat sich mario eigentlich mal gemeldet? *



Jepp, der liegt noch am Teutonengrill und genießt seinen Urlaub... 

Ob ZZZorrro kommt - weiß ich noch nicht...aber der Junge ist ja nicht zu übersehen...

Grüße

Alex

P.S.Ob ich nun mim Rad oder mim Auto komm - entscheide ich operativ...ich werde mich dann per Mobilfunk beim Tom melden...


----------



## Wenkman (12. Juni 2003)

alles klar Tom, bis später dann..hoffe das wir diesmal gewitter und regenmäßig verschont bleiben....wetterbericht meldet ja richtig schwere eier...

ciao marco


----------



## jet-pipe (12. Juni 2003)

VORWARNUNG zur Unwetterwarnung vor SCHWEREM GEWITTER mit ORKANBÖEN und HAGEL und HEFTIGEN STARKREGEN 

für Stadt Nürnberg 

gültig von: Donnerstag, 12.06.03, 15:00 Uhr 
bis: Donnerstag, 12.06.03, 23:00 Uhr 

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
am: Donnerstag, 12.06.03, 09:18 Uhr 

Von Südwesten Gefahr schwerer Gewitter mit Hagel und Starkregen 
von 30 bis 40 Liter in kurzer Zeit und Böen über 100 km/h. 

"Dies ist ein erster Hinweis auf erwartete Unwetter. Er soll die 
rechtzeitige Vorbereitung von Schutzmassnahmen ermöglichen. Die 
Prognose wird in den nächsten 6 Stunden konkretisiert. Bitte 
verfolgen Sie die Wettervorhersagen mit besonderer 
Aufmerksamkeit." 

DWD / RZ München= 




WARNUNG vor GEWITTER mit STURMBÖEN und HAGEL und STARKREGEN 

für Stadt Nürnberg 

gültig von: Donnerstag, 12.06.03, 12:00 Uhr 
bis: Freitag, 13.06.03, 10:00 Uhr 

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
am: Donnerstag, 12.06.03, 09:06 Uhr 

Einzelne stärkere Gewitter mit Gefahr von Hagel, Starkregen bis 
25 l/qm in kurzer Zeit und Sturmböen um Südwest bis 80 km/h. 

DWD / RZ München=


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Juni 2003)

@jet-pipe
Ich hab mal auf wetter.com nachgeschaut, da gibts auch einen Link für Wetterwarnungen:

*Warnungen für 'Nürnberger Land':   Es liegen keine Warnungen vor.* 

Drum fahr ich heute die Schlange...

Gruß
TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Juni 2003)

Nun, mich hat es tatsächlich unwettermäßig nicht erwischt. 

Am Tiergarten angekommen stellte ich fest, dass mein schöner Flite-Sattel samt meiner noch schöneren Race-FaceXY-Sattelstütze, wohl noch in Fürth vorm Haus auf einen Fenstersims liegt. Also nix wie wieder zurücK nach Fürth und siehe da: Der Sattel lag tasächlich noch da.

Hey, Fürther Langfinger. Was ist denn los mit Euch. Vor fünf Jahren hatte Euch weder eine Tiefgarage noch abgesperrte Kellerräume davon abhalten können mein Bike zu klauen und jetzt nehmt Ihr meine quasi "Sattelspende" nicht an und geht einfach achtlos dran vorbei. Wo soll denn das noch hinführen? Am Ende wird Fürth noch zu einer sicheren Gegend. Also bitte künftig etwas mehr anstengen

Naja, jedenfalls hatte ich diesen Umstand zu verdanken, dass ich relativ trocken nach dem Biken nach hause kam. Ich führ dann nämlich (mit Sattel) direkt nach Brunn und traf mich da mit dem Rest der Truppe um die Schlange zu biken. Als ich mit dem Auto zurück durch Fischbach führ, hat es dann tatsächlich heftigst gestürmt. 
Ich fürchte die anderen haben auf dem Rückweg zum Tiergarten wohl etwas Regen abbekommen. 
Oder hattet Ihr Glück?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Ich fürchte die anderen haben auf dem Rückweg zum Tiergarten wohl etwas Regen abbekommen.
> Oder hattet Ihr Glück?
> *



Na ja, bis ungefär die hälfte des Anton-Leidinger hats noch ganz gut ausgesehen - aber dann ist uns der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen...  

Und das alles nur weil Zorrrro den Wettergott mit erhoben Händen haerausgefordert hat: "Das nennst DU Regen, ist das alles???"

Merken:
Das nächste Mal einen Knebel einpacken...

Die Schlange war wie immer ein Erlebnis - und die FOX funzt auch... 

@Sattelvergesser
Da hast Du aber mehr Glück als Verstand gehabt.....


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> ...
> Hey, Fürther Langfinger. Was ist denn los mit Euch. Vor fünf Jahren hatte Euch weder eine Tiefgarage noch abgesperrte Kellerräume davon abhalten können mein Bike zu klauen und jetzt nehmt Ihr meine quasi "Sattelspende" nicht an und geht einfach achtlos dran vorbei. Wo soll denn das noch hinführen? Am Ende wird Fürth noch zu einer sicheren Gegend. Also bitte künftig etwas mehr anstengen
> ...



na, wir wollen doch mal nich die schlafenden hunde wecken


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *
> 
> na, wir wollen doch mal nich die schlafenden hunde wecken  *



Die Jungs sind so oder so aktiv. 
Da hilft nur eines: gut versichern.

Mir wurde schon: 
-ein Bike aus'm Keller geklaut.
-Mein auto in der Tiefgarage aufgebrochen und u.a. Radio geklaut. 
-Nochmal der Kellerraum aufgebrochen. Mein Bike steht allerdings mittlerweile immer im Wohnzimmer

Drum fand ich's fast witzig, dass meine Sattelsatütze noch da war als ich nach ca. einer Stunde zurückkam.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *
> 
> na, wir wollen doch mal nich die schlafenden hunde wecken  *



Die Jungs sind so oder so aktiv. 
Da hilft nur eines: gut versichern.

Mir wurde schon: 
-ein Bike aus'm Keller geklaut.
-Mein auto in der Tiefgarage aufgebrochen und u.a. Radio geklaut. 
-Nochmal der Kellerraum aufgebrochen. Mein Bike steht allerdings mittlerweile immer im Wohnzimmer

Drum fand ich's fast witzig, dass meine Sattelstütze noch da war als ich nach ca. einer Stunde zurückkam.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Juni 2003)

Den Forum-Server find ich irgendwie auch witzig...


----------



## Wenkman (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sag mal Tom, hattest du damals keinen guten Kumpel oder so, der dich vielleicht hätte aufklären können, bevor du dich entschieden hast nach FÜRTH CITY zu ziehen ... ?  

@ die Schlangen-Fahrer
als ich mich dann von euch verabschiedet hatte in Buch (?wie heißt das Kaff nochmal??) und den Rückweg angetreten bin, wurde ich auf halben Wege von einem armen Studenten mit einem Klapprad und nen Platten aufgehalten. Hab ihm noch geholfen und geflucht als es das tröpfeln angefangen hatte. Doch ich glaube, das hat mir die richtige Dusche erspart, denn als ich am Tiergarten rausgekommen bin, waren die Strassen patsch-naß, da muß es wohl kurz vorher kräftig geschüttet haben...

Was aber dann wohl typisch war, ist das ca. 500 Meter vor meiner Haustüre der Himmel alle Pforten öffnete und mir die Dusche von oben auch nicht erspart geblieben ist. Na ja, war eigentlich angenehm nur die ganzen Blitze waren nicht so vetrauenserweckend..

Ich hoffe ihr seid wieder alle heil heimgekommen ?

ciao marco


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Juni 2003)

Auch wir sind heil heimgekommen, aber natürlich mit der mittlerweile schon fast obligatorischen Dusche.  

Aber so bleiben Bike und Schuhe immer schön sauber (für meine Verhältnisse). 

Nur die doch recht nahen Blitze waren für einen Gewitter-Skeptiker wie mich ziemlich unangenehm - immer schön bei den anderen bleiben, damit's einen nicht allein trifft. Also nur nicht den Kontakt zum Hinterrad von Nils verlieren, war auch das einzige, was ich in der Dunkelheit noch erkennen konnte.   

Sonst war es aber ein sehr nettes Fährtchen, und als die Bikes im Auto waren, hat es ja auch wieder zu regnen aufgehört. 

CU


----------



## Mudface (13. Juni 2003)

www.unwetterzentrale.de , da kann man fast live beobachten wo es prasselt.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## rieni (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frankenbiker _
> nur nicht den Kontakt zum Hinterrad von Nils verlieren, war auch das einzige, was ich in der Dunkelheit noch erkennen konnte.
> 
> So ging's mir auch....., eigentlich war das ein ziemlicher Blindflug,.. nur dass ich den Kontakt zu Frankenbikers Hinterrad nicht verlieren wollte.....
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jet-pipe (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *@jet-pipe
> Ich hab mal auf wetter.com nachgeschaut, da gibts auch einen Link für Wetterwarnungen:
> 
> ...




Ja, aber ihr startet ja in Nbg. Aber in Fischbach hats ganz gut zugeschlagen, abgedeckte Häuser, umgestüzte Bäume- Brunn war auch betroffen. Wenn ich wieder so Meldungen habe, geb' ich sie euch- vorsichtshalber.


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von jet-pipe _
> *Wenn ich wieder so Meldungen habe, geb' ich sie euch- vorsichtshalber. *


@jet-pipe
Nur mal interessehalber: wo hattest Du die Info her? Von einer normalen Internetseite, oder war das ne andere Quelle?

@all
Meine Meinung dazu: Auch wenn die Wettervorhersagen noch so genau sind bleibt es immer ein Glückspiel. Ich hab schon in den Alpen Gewitter erlebt die keine Wetterseite vorhergesagt hatte. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich schon sehr oft bei vorhergesagten Regen trocken nach hause gekommen, da die Schauer meistens örtlich sehr begrenzt sind. Bei den Temperaturen die wir in den letzten Tagen hatten finde ich so eine kleine Dusche  nicht wirklich schlimm, da kann man meiner Meinung nach schon mal das Risiko eingehen in einen Regenschauer zu kommen. 
Ok Blitzschlag, Gefahren bei heftigen Sturmböen sollte man nicht unterschätzen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einen hier tatsächlich was passiert ist doch verschwindend gering. Die Dusche in der Hersbrucker Schweiz fand ich sogar irgendwie erfrischend

Drum werde ich wohl auch weiterhin bei vorhergesagten Regen biken gehen. Den ZZZZorro vorsichtshalber zu knebeln kann aber nicht schaden   

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Mudface (14. Juni 2003)

Hiho,
auf www.wetteronline.de unter Niederschlag kann man sich das Wolkenradar der letzten 24 Stunden anschauen. Hänge Montag  die Grafik vom Donnerstag an. Knackig.

Greets, Mu...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Und das alles nur weil Zorrrro den Wettergott mit erhoben Händen haerausgefordert hat: "Das nennst DU Regen, ist das alles???"
> 
> Merken:
> Das nächste Mal einen Knebel einpacken...*





> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Drum werde ich wohl auch weiterhin bei vorhergesagten Regen biken gehen. Den ZZZZorro vorsichtshalber zu knebeln kann aber nicht schaden    *



Watt watt watt   Hier jibbet für niemanden son Dingens gegen des Reden bzw. den Wettergott herausfordern.  

So numa fix eine kleine Schilderung des Ablaufes jener Geschicht:

Nach Altis SMS-Botschaft, es würde in dieser Woche eine Schlangentour vom Tiergarten gefahren, war ich doch recht interessiert. Leider hatte ich des aber nicht allein zu entscheiden. Mein im Harz lädierter Rücken wollte sich die Entscheidung vorbehalten. Am Donnerstag gab er schließlich nach und frei nach dem Motto, was nimmer wehtut kann gefahren werden, rüstete ich das Streitross, um pünktlichst am vereinbarten Treffpunkt aufzuschlagen. Nach und nach traf die Truppe zahlreich ein, was für einen Donnerstagsritt doch mal wieder erstaunlich war. Naja, nach nunmehr zwei Wochen, des kaum Fortbewegens hatte ich die ganze Tour über ein paar Probleme dem angesetzten Tempo gerecht zu werden. Die Jungs warteten aber freundlicherweise immer mal wieder, so dass ich im Wald net verloren gehen konnte.  Auffer Schlange dürfte das Verfahren allerdings net möglich sein, aber irgendwann kams mir in den Sinn, mal der Wegmarkierung mit dem roten Punkt zu folgen. Auaha, der Weg endete plötzlich an einer Treppe. Also durfte ich ein Stück zurück und nach kurzer Raserei war die Truppe wiedergefunden.

In der Zeit, in der wir den Wald umgruben, zogen sehr zu meiner Freude am Himmel gar finstere Wolken auf. Juchu, kam mir doch sofort das "Modderbiken" in den Sinn. An einer Weggabelung (wo die Jungs mal wieder auf mich warteten) endlich Regentropfen. Jenes kühle Naß, das an diesem elenden Hitzetag die erwünschte Abkühlung hätte verschaffen können, fing an zu tröpfeln und blieb dabei. Fordernd begann ich meine Arme zu erheben, aber nichts tat sich. Nun musste ich deutlicher werden "DAS NENNST *DU* REGEN!!! IST *DAS* ALLES!!!" fuhr es aus mir. Die Franken, welche ja schon vor einiger Zeit an jener Stelle eintrafen und sich wohl auch schon eine gewisse Regenausweichtaktik zurechtgelegt hatten, schauten mich entsetzt an und mancher brachte dies in einer Antwort a la "Bist Du ruhig!!!" zum Ausdruck. Es war schon komisch, wo die Truppe auch hinradelte, die Regenwolken teilten sich stets und mich beschlich der Verdacht, dass es wohl einen Frankenspruch gab, der dies bewirkte. Naja eine Weile tat sich regentechnisch nichts, so dass ich mich an den wenigen Modderpfützen erfreute und dann stets den Ausspruck "Mmh Modder" von mir gab. rieni kommentierte dies mit einem Lacher.  Ich wollte aber noch MEINEN Regen. Ohne Regen würde ich nicht aus dem Wald radeln. Nein nein, niemals! Grummelnd und alle erdenklichen Flüche aussprechend wurde zurückgeradelt und dann plötzlich ....

... der Himmel tat endlich die Tore auf. Aua auaha, das war Regen. Wie sagte Forest Gump bereits: "Wir hatten Regen von oben, wir hatten Regen von vorn, wir hatten Regen von der Seite, wir hatten Regen von unten, Regen mit großen Tropfen ...".   *YEAH BABY, YEAH!!!*  Erfrischung pur. Der Regen war so heftig, dass man nichma wie ein Erdferkel aussah, jeglicher vorher in den Modderlöchern gesammelter Dreck wurde abgespült. Die Blitze, welche rings um mich herum in den Wald schlugen, ließen mich dann allerdings auf große Kettenblatt wechseln, um so etwas zügiger voranzukommen. Irgendwann hab ich ne Abfahrt verpasst und so noch ein paar Haken im Wald geschlagen, da bei dem Regen auch kein Wegschild mehr zu deuten war.

Irgendwas war noch, ach ja der Rücken, der hatte es irgendwann satt und schmerzte auf der Rücktour von der Schlange wie am ersten Tag der Harzer Wegvermessung. Mit dieser unheilvollen Ahnung begab ich mich schließlich ins Nachtlager. Am nächsten Tag jedoch war nix mehr zu spüren. Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass Geländeradfahren doch Medizin ist.

Heute wollt ich ja ein wenig locker mim Bike rumlullen. Doch oh Schreck, den Anton-Leidinger-Weg hats arg zerlegt.  Die Förster ham den auch z.T. gesperrt. Aus Neugier hab ick ma nachgeschaut. Wie überall in der Ecke entwurzelte Bäume ohne Ende z.T. hängen die auch noch in anderen Bäumen. So bin ich dann nur ein paar Runden zur Feststellung der Schäden auf den Forstautobahnen gestrampelt und danach nach Lauf gesaust. Dort habich ein paar Trails an dem Berg erkundet.

Grüße


----------



## jet-pipe (15. Juni 2003)

@ all mountain:


auf unserer Site is ein Link zum DWD, da bekommen wir die "Unwetter"- Warnungen automatisch zugeschickt; das Unwetter hat sich mit 2 Tagen verspätung gemeldet. Siehe Frankenzentrum- alles abgesoffen (genauso wie die Südcity)
Guckst du:
www.ff-laufamholz.de


----------

